# Night Light (blue light)



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm trying to make Night Light permanent on the screen.

Settings - System (Display) night light enabled.
Night Settings - Schedule. Hours set by default are 9 p.m. to 7 a.m. ("turn on, turn off" respectively). Can this be changed/adjusted making Night light permanent?


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Not that I can understand wanting Night light on by day, but you can come very close to doing what you want (there will be a 15 minute gap somewhere and I'd make it in the middle of the night while you're asleep and the screen is very likely off).

In Night Light Settings choose the radio button for _Set hours_ and do something like Turn on at 3:00 AM and Turn Off at 2:45 AM. Then it will be on every day except for the 15 minutes between 2:45 AM and 3:00 AM. Adjust that 15 minutes to fall at a time when you know you're very highly unlikely to be sitting in front of the screen.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You can play around with the settings for maximum length, but no permanent setting where you are. You could try to do it in Task Scheduler.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Night Light*



britechguy said:


> Not that I can understand wanting Night light on by day, but you can come very close to doing what you want (there will be a 15 minute gap somewhere and I'd make it in the middle of the night while you're asleep and the screen is very likely off).
> 
> In Night Light Settings choose the radio button for _Set hours_ and do something like Turn on at 3:00 AM and Turn Off at 2:45 AM. Then it will be on every day except for the 15 minutes between 2:45 AM and 3:00 AM. Adjust that 15 minutes to fall at a time when you know you're very highly unlikely to be sitting in front of the screen.


I've set it on "turn on 5.00 a.m." and "turn off 5.15 a.m." I hope it stays as there's no 'save' button here. 

In any case, what I'm doing now is turning it off manually from the side bar notifications whenever I login.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Corday said:


> You can play around with the settings for maximum length, but no permanent setting where you are. You could try to do it in Task Scheduler.


Found task scheduler under administrative tools ..... but looks a bit complicated at this point. Will explore it later.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

*Re: Night Light*



Songbird_2016 said:


> I've set it on "turn on 5.00 a.m." and "turn off 5.15 a.m." I hope it stays as there's no 'save' button here.
> 
> In any case, what I'm doing now is turning it off manually from the side bar notifications whenever I login.


If you are turning it off manually whenever you log in, why do you want it on 24-7?

You can manually toggle it on/off at any time from the action center, but one generally set it to reduce blue wavelengths of light during the night hours, where overexposure can keep some people from falling asleep at the normal-for-them rate.

If you need tighter control over color temperature you can get it with the f.lux application. It's what I used to use prior to the advent of Night Light, but all I wanted from f.lux is what Night Light provides. Apparently there's a version of f.lux that's available via the Microsoft Store as a modern app, as well.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Night Light*



Songbird_2016 said:


> I've set it on "turn on 5.00 a.m." and "turn off 5.15 a.m." I hope it stays as there's no 'save' button here.
> 
> In any case, what I'm doing now is turning it off manually from the side bar notifications whenever I login.


 it looks like to me you have it set to be on for only fifteen minutes


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

britechguy said:


> Not that I can understand wanting Night light on by day, but you can come very close to doing what you want (there will be a 15 minute gap somewhere and I'd make it in the middle of the night while you're asleep and the screen is very likely off).
> 
> In Night Light Settings choose the radio button for _Set hours_ and do something like Turn on at 3:00 AM and Turn Off at 2:45 AM. Then it will be on every day except for the 15 minutes between 2:45 AM and 3:00 AM. Adjust that 15 minutes to fall at a time when you know you're very highly unlikely to be sitting in front of the screen.


Sorry, I didn't articulate myself clearly ... I got a bit confused. From what I understand, turning night light on dims the screen and takes away the bright blue light, right? That's what I want, not a bright screen but a dimly lighted screen. So I've corrected the night light settings.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Night Light*



oscer1 said:


> it looks like to me you have it set to be on for only fifteen minutes


Yes i made a mistake. Have corrected it. Please see my second post ... "on" at 5.00 am and then "off" at 4.45 am of next morning according to my calculation. So it should be on for 15 minutes between 4.45 and 5. Does this look right?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

yes it does


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Night Light*



britechguy said:


> If you are turning it off manually whenever you log in, why do you want it on 24-7?


As i mentioned earlier, i got confused and didn't explain myself well enough. I'm turning on the night light manually each time I log in because I'm not sure if that can be done using the settings. If night light is on, the screen looks less bright, right? That's what I want.

Additionally I've also adjusted the night light settings 'strength' to about 60.

I need to avoid bright light as I had a laser eye surgery couple of yrs ago.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> yes it does


Thanks for confirming that oscer.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

*Re: Night Light*



Songbird_2016 said:


> Yes i made a mistake. Have corrected it. Please see my second post ... "on" at 5.00 am and then "off" at 4.45 am of next morning according to my calculation. So it should be on for 15 minutes between 4.45 and 5. Does this look right?


No. It would be on for 23 hours and 45 minutes with that configuration, which I presume is what you want. 

If you flip flopped those times it would be on for 15 minutes.

Also, if bright light is the issue, why not just control your screen brightness? That's simple to do and on most laptops there are even keys at the top of the keyboard that allow you to do the adjustment there.

Using Night Light definitely screws up color representation, as it subtracts out wavelengths that would typically be in the mix. Using straight brightness adjustment keeps everything there, but you can reduce the overall intensity with ease.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I have Night Light on all the time on my laptop.

Go to Night Light settings, Turn Off the Schedule, click the Turn On Now button at the Top and it should always run on Night Light.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

tristar said:


> I have Night Light on all the time on my laptop.
> 
> Go to Night Light settings, Turn Off the Schedule, click the Turn On Now button at the Top and it should always run on Night Light.


This is one of those times when I say to myself, "How in the H*LL did you miss that?!!!"

I guess I'm just so used to the idea of most wanting to have a set or variable schedule that I never thought about, "No schedule, perpetually on."


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Night Light*



britechguy said:


> No. *It would be on for 23 hours and 45 minutes with that configuration, which I presume is what you want. *
> 
> If you flip flopped those times it would be on for 15 minutes.
> 
> Also, if bright light is the issue, why not just control your screen brightness? *



No, I don't want 23 hours & 45 mins, I want just 15 mins. Flipflopping it would be "Turn on 4.45 am" and "Turn off 5.00 am" right?

I've already adjusted the screen brightness quite a lot, it's now on 22. Yet if night light isn't on, it's a bit too bright for me. I need to have night light for the longest stretch of hours possible.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

tristar said:


> I have Night Light on all the time on my laptop.
> 
> Go to Night Light settings, Turn Off the Schedule, click the Turn On Now button at the Top and it should always run on Night Light.


That sounds very good. Let me try it. If it works, it's exactly what I want.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

tristar said:


> I have Night Light on all the time on my laptop.
> 
> Go to Night Light settings, Turn Off the Schedule, click the Turn On Now button at the Top and it should always run on Night Light.



Attaching screenshot of your suggestion. Please confirm if I understood correctly.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Songbird_2016 said:


> Attaching screenshot of your suggestion. Please confirm if I understood correctly.


 yes that is correct


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Night Light*



britechguy said:


> If you flip flopped those times it would be on for 15 minutes.



Just thinking ..... flip flop .. if night light is turned on at 4.45 morning and turned off at 5.00 morning, it will stay only 15 mins and then the bright light will be back. I don't want that.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> yes that is correct


Thanks oscer1.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

your welcome


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I've practically forgotten the Blue Light now and when I enable it, it really hurts the eyes :S I've done this across all my PCs and Mobiles at home and work.

I'd recommend all to do this to avoid impact to the eyes from long term display usage..


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

tristar said:


> I've practically forgotten the Blue Light now and when I enable it, it really hurts the eyes :S I've done this across all my PCs and Mobiles at home and work.
> 
> I'd recommend all to do this to avoid impact to the eyes from long term display usage..


Agree totally.


----------

